# Apple crafting Manga library wall



## Kamzitty (Apr 11, 2020)

I'll let groups of 2-3 people in for as long as she's crafting  Comment and I'll send a dodo. Tips in NMTs/Bells appreciated!
Please let me know if she stops and leave by using the airport, to avoid having someone accidentally 'leaving quietly' and causing the town to reset!


----------



## DinoTown (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi! I'd like to come over, please!


----------



## Hedgehugs (Apr 11, 2020)

Would also love to come over. Thanks!


----------



## MrPolarBear (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi can I come over please.  Thanks!


----------



## fanism (Apr 11, 2020)

I would like to come over. thanks


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 11, 2020)

May I please cooome? Thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## aww (Apr 11, 2020)

may i come?


----------



## Xcourt560x (Apr 11, 2020)

Can I come by?


----------



## Ace Marvel (Apr 11, 2020)

may I come? please


----------



## Kamzitty (Apr 11, 2020)

Sent dodo to first three people


----------



## Fairytaillover264 (Apr 11, 2020)

Can I come by?


----------



## Tobyjgv (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi! I would love to come over


----------



## Sakuranbo (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi, would love to visit! ;u;


----------



## Kaitrock (Apr 11, 2020)

hi can i come?


----------



## th8827 (Apr 11, 2020)

May I stop by?


----------



## Tasuot (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi I would love to come over! (=


----------



## Quack (Apr 11, 2020)

Hey! Is she still crafting?


----------



## Toebeancat (Apr 11, 2020)

May I come?


----------



## Deca (Apr 11, 2020)

Would love to come! :3


----------



## BunnyTears (Apr 11, 2020)

is she still crafting? i’d love to come over!


----------



## ryuk (Apr 11, 2020)

can i come ? if she’s still crafting


----------



## Tenocht (Apr 11, 2020)

Still crafting? Would like to come.


----------



## Vadim (Apr 11, 2020)

I'd like to come over!


----------



## Elphie (Apr 11, 2020)

I’d love to come over if she’s still crafting ^^


----------



## Kamzitty (Apr 11, 2020)

I've been sending out dodo codes in order of commenter, trying to get as many people in before she stops! Thanks for your patience everyone.


----------



## Neopet (Apr 11, 2020)

If she's still going I would love to come, please!


----------



## Spends (Apr 11, 2020)

Would love to visit if it gets to me. 
Thanks!


----------



## Wiz (Apr 11, 2020)

I would love to come as well if she is still crafting!


----------



## sorachu (Apr 11, 2020)

Can I pass by?


----------



## drchoo (Apr 11, 2020)

Would love to visit if she's still crafting!


----------



## Leann (Apr 11, 2020)

Can i come?


----------



## Kamzitty (Apr 11, 2020)

She's still crafting guys! I've sent out a lot of codes but most people aren't responding now. If there's anyone who's online and still waiting please let me know!


----------



## Mszcrystal (Apr 11, 2020)

i would love to come by!


----------



## Kamzitty (Apr 11, 2020)

Done for now


----------

